# Astronomers Discover Earth-like Planet



## Whitestar (Oct 19, 2007)

Last night I read an article about astronomers who made an extraordinary discovery: they discovered another Earth-like planet! I couldn't believe it when I discovered this article last night, but it's true. And here's the best part: it's not that far away, only 20 light-years away. 

Here is the following article:

*Earth-like Planet found 20 Light Years Away*
October 16th, 2007 Posted in Astronomy News, Science News

The Earth-like Gliese 581C circles a star in the constellation of Libra that is cooler than our sun. Photograph: European Southern Observatory/AP

Scientists have discovered a warm and rocky "second Earth" circling a star, a find they believe dramatically boosts the prospects that we are not alone.

The planet is the most Earth-like ever spotted and is thought to have perfect conditions for water, an essential ingredient for life. Researchers detected the planet orbiting one of Earth's nearest stars, a cool red dwarf called Gliese 581, 20 light years away in the constellation of Libra.

Measurements of the planet's celestial path suggest it is 1 1/2 times the size of our home planet, and orbits close to its sun, with a year of just 13 days. The planet's orbit brings it 14 times closer to its star than Earth is to the sun. But Gliese 581 burns at only 3,000C, half the temperature of our own sun, making conditions on the planet comfortable for life, with average ground temperatures estimated at 0 to 40C. Researchers claim the planet is likely to have an atmosphere. The discovery follows a three-year search for habitable planets by the European Southern Observatory at La Silla in Chile.

"We wouldn't be surprised if there is life on this planet," said Stephane Udry, an astronomer on the project at the Geneva Observatory in Switzerland.

Two years ago, the same team discovered a giant Neptune-sized planet orbiting Gliese 581. A closer look revealed the latest planetary discovery, along with a third, larger planet that orbits the star every 84 days. The planets have been named after their star, with the most earthlike called Gliese 581c. The team spotted the planet by searching the "habitable zone".

See link:

http://science-student.com/science-news/earth-like-planet-found-20-light-years-away

And here's another article:

*Astronomers Discover Earth-Like Planet Outside Solar System*

Scientists from the European Southern Observatory working in Chile have found a new planet outside our solar system that is more like Earth than any other known planet. Although the new planet is relatively close to us in astronomical terms -- less than 200 trillion kilometers (200,000,000,000,000) away -- astronomers need much more information before they can predict whether it harbors life.

Like Earth, the new planet "Gliese 581c" orbits its sun in "the habitable zone." The estimated surface temperature is between minus 3 and 40 degrees celsius -- neither too cold nor too hot for life as we know it. This means there could be liquid water on the planet's surface.

A team from the European Southern Observatory working at the ESO's La Silla Paranal site in Chile confirmed the planet's existence. St.phane Udry is a principal author of their scientific report:

"At the distance of the planet from the star, we expect water to be present on the surface of the planet. And when you speak about water, you may speak about life."

Finding this planet orbiting one of hundreds of billions of stars in our (Milky Way) galaxy was a great technological achievement, but nobody knows yet how far it advances the search for life outside Earth. American astrophysicist Steve Maran says.

"It's not quite the Earth yet. We don't know how a planet like that would differ from the Earth, but it's more like the Earth than any of the more than 200 other planets we've found so far."

The new planet, about 50 % larger in diameter than Earth, is in the constellation Libra. Its sun is a red dwarf star -- much smaller, dimmer and cooler than our sun. The planet is much closer to its sun than Earth is to ours, completing one orbit every 13 days.

"It's the smallest planet yet found, the one closest to being like our Earth. But it's still five times heavier and probably half again as big."

Computer models indicate Gliese 581c could have a rocky surface -- like Earth -- or that it might be covered with oceans. But could it support life? Many questions await answers. Astronomers are now looking much more closely at other similar red dwarf stars that could have planets with even more Earth-like conditions.

http://www.voanews.com/burmese/archive/2007-05/2007-05-02-voa10.cfm

This sounds very exciting!  While it remains to be seen if there is any vegetation and plant life, as well as any alien lifeforms on that planet, this nonetheless could be the solution to the global warming problem, people. That planet could be our salvation. Also, I think its equally important that we do everything we can to repair the damage we've done to our planet, but if we fail we least have another prospective home to go to. In a poetic kind of way, this is kind of mirroring what is happening in Ron Moore's Battlestar Galactica. Except in our case, we will be traveling through space and eventually living on New Earth/Second Earth/Earth 2, etc. One thing is certain, when humanity finally begins to colonize that planet, the first law that they should set into place is to ban all kinds of technologies and machinery that will cause harmful to the planet's atmosphere and no nuclear bomb testing of any kind. It's high-time we learn the lessons from our planet and not repeat the same mistake of our sorted past. Looks like humanity may have a second chance to get it right after all. Here's hoping. <<Fingers crossed>>


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, this is fantastic news indeed! Instead of squandering all our resources on war and the industrial poisoning of our only true home, I'd love to see a space probe developed and launched as soon as possible!

However, with all due respect to your views, I must take exception to your comment about this new planet being our salvation because the logical end result of such speculation could land our species in a far worse position than what we're in presently. What you're proposing is not a solution, but rather a disavowal of responsibility for good stewardship.

As you know, at this time we don't know how well this or any other planet would support terrestrial lifeforms. We as a species are uniquely designed for this planet. Our evolutionary history makes this an almost incontestable fact. 

I believe our best collective strategy would be to ignore the temptations of colonization, take care of our home planet and employ man's prodigious abilities towards a solution to global warming, *first*. Then, as a contingency plan for wide-scale natural disasters which are out of our control and not of our making, use space exploration as a tool of human survival. However, I wonder if enough resources could be allocated to allow both programmes to be developed and implemented in a simultaneous, parallel fashion . . . .

In summary, it's all about priorities. Here's where secular education and the eradication of religion would serve our species the best and increase our odds for survival.


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 19, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Yes, this is fantastic news indeed! Instead of squandering all our resources on war and the industrial poisoning of our only true home, I'd love to see a space probe developed and launched as soon as possible!
> 
> However, with all due respect to your views, I must take exception to your comment about this new planet being our salvation because the logical end result of such speculation could land our species in a far worse position than what we're in presently. What you're proposing is not a solution, but rather a disavowal of responsibility for good stewardship.



You misunderstood me. I stated previously that while we should consider that planet as a prospective home, we should also take great measures to repair the damage we've done to our own planet. Granted, some of the damage is irreversible, but we can at least dramatically reduce it until we can journey to that planet. Have faith, my friend.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 19, 2007)

Whitestar said:


> You misunderstood me. I stated previously that while we should consider that planet as a prospective home, we should also take great measures to repair the damage we've done to our own planet. Granted, some of the damage is irreversible, but we can at least dramatically reduce it until we can journey to that planet. Have faith, my friend.



Yes, I agree! I certainly hope so!


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 19, 2007)

The discovery of this planet is very interesting.  Thank you for posting it Whitestar.

I heartily agree that there should be nothing to harm this new planet in any way.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 19, 2007)

20 light years! That's just next door! 

Thanks for posting this Whitestar.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 20, 2007)

I predict that within ten years we will have found another fifty similar planets within fifty light years of here


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 20, 2007)

Harpo said:


> I predict that within ten years we will have found another fifty similar planets within fifty light years of here


 
Quite possibly.

On the subject of colonization -- I'm afraid I'm not quite in agreement here; we're an evolving species, and I'd like to see us survive to continue to evolve and (hopefully) grow; if that means we make mistakes along the way -- which is almost inevitable -- so be it. However, I would like to see us be as careful as we reasonably can be to minimize any damage done, and to repair what damage we can here.

However... the prospect of colonization is very unlikely, for many reasons that I've pointed out before: the distance/time factor; the unlikelihood of present-day humanity being able to get along well enough to survive such a trip without destroying each other; etc., etc., etc.... not to mention the problem with various types of cosmic radiation which we simply can't entirely shield against, and its detrimental effects on living organisms over a protracted period.

This isn't to say these aren't things that can't be solved, but I think they're likely to prove much more difficult than anything we've tackled so far... and the clock is ticking... not only are we likely to have a celestial wanderer settle the question for us, but our own planet has some tricks up its sleeve (supervolcanoes, for instance) that may make even that a moot point. So, if we can solve enough to actually get colonization going as a viable alternative, I'm all for it; I just remain sceptical about it until I see some evidence we're actually moving toward solving such problems....


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 20, 2007)

mosaix said:


> 20 light years! That's just next door!
> 
> Thanks for posting this Whitestar.



My pleasure. All we need to do is perfect the hibernation technology, built a fleet of spaceships and we're all set!


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 20, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Quite possibly.
> 
> On the subject of colonization -- I'm afraid I'm not quite in agreement here; we're an evolving species, and I'd like to see us survive to continue to evolve and (hopefully) grow; if that means we make mistakes along the way -- which is almost inevitable -- so be it. However, I would like to see us be as careful as we reasonably can be to minimize any damage done, and to repair what damage we can here.
> 
> ...



True, it would be very difficult for nations to get along on another planet or in a space habitat, but when it comes to survival, people do indeed come together. Just like when Wilma hit Florida, I was amazed at how my neighbors pitched in to help each other. Unfortunately, people only come together when disaster occurs, not when its in the goodness of their hearts. But it's a start.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 20, 2007)

It's certainly fascinating news, and I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## woodsman (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmmmmmm. intruiging, a long way to go to form a colony!


----------



## Briareus Delta (Oct 22, 2007)

Whitestar said:


> My pleasure. All we need to do is perfect the hibernation technology, built a fleet of spaceships and we're all set!


 
I bet their spaceships reach us before we reach them!!!!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 22, 2007)

I hope they arrive before we ratify the LIsbon Treaty


----------

